# Opinions on Western Cinches



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I refuse to use neoprene, have seen MANY horses sored from improper use of these.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

jimj911 said:


> I refuse to use neoprene, have seen MANY horses sored from improper use of these.


Thank you - you are not the first person who I have heard say that.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The Weaver airflex cinches are noT a simple neoprene cinch, with those inherent problems
I won't use a straight neoprene cinch, but have used the Weaver airflow cinches both on an everyday use, and for long mountain miles. Never sored a horse, and my horses like them
Weaver AirFlex Cinch- Straight
They come in different designs and of course, length. You don't need to buy a wide roping design


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

here is the info on the Airflow
"Weaver AirFlex Cinch- Straight
With a patented design, high tech materials and American craftsmanship, the new AirFlex® Cinch by Weaver Leather has the ultimate in cinch design. A combination of white cool flex foam and airflow channels offers a high level of breathability, comfort and performance. The white cool flex foam will not absorb heat like traditional neoprene, keeping the horse cool and comfortable. Plus, it can simply be hosed off for quick and easy cleaning after rides. The airflow channels are created using a special manufacturing process and help prevent air from being trapped, maximizing air circulation and comfort.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Smilie said:


> The Weaver airflex cinches are noT a simple neoprene cinch, with those inherent problems
> I won't use a straight neoprene cinch, but have used the Weaver airflow cinches both on an everyday use, and for long mountain miles. Never sored a horse, and my horses like them
> Weaver
> 
> ...


Smilie - do you find that these cinches (in the proper length for your horse) interfere with the movement of your horses elbows? 
Maybe mine was just sitting too far forward on my old saddle


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

DebRVT said:


> Smilie - do you find that these cinches (in the proper length for your horse) interfere with the movement of your horses elbows?
> Maybe mine was just sitting too far forward on my old saddle


No. A picture of how you place your western saddle would be helpful. Often, people tend to place it to far forward, because it looks, 'right'
I also have a different length Airflow cinch for my 14.2hh horse and my 16,2hh horse


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like mohair string cinches myself.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Smilie said:


> No. A picture of how you place your western saddle would be helpful. Often, people tend to place it to far forward, because it looks, 'right'
> I also have a different length Airflow cinch for my 14.2hh horse and my 16,2hh horse


This might be kind of a moot point now as I no longer have this saddle (pretty sure you helped me with that decision too) but I always felt that when I was cinching her up, that extra material might affect how she moved her elbow.

I tried this cinch on her brand new saddle today but because it was too long, couldn't get a really accurate feel for where those wider end pieces would sit in a proper length cinch.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Avna said:


> I like mohair string cinches myself.


I have just been reading about mohair and a lot of people seem to like them.
Do you find them a pain to clean?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks to me like your cinch is actually on the shorter side, not too long at all. I use either 34 on most of my horses and a 36 when they are all fat and fluffy.

My favourite cinches are the felt Smart cinches by weaver, I've had issues with the buckles on mohair cinches pinching or rubbing. But I have a really hard time finding them in stores lately, and they are a pain to clean. I like the air flex I bought a little while ago.


This is my air flex in action, I like my cinches to sit a bit higher than where yours is.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

QHriderKE said:


> Looks to me like your cinch is actually on the shorter side, not too long at all. I use either 34 on most of my horses and a 36 when they are all fat and fluffy.
> 
> My favourite cinches are the felt Smart cinches by weaver, I've had issues with the buckles on mohair cinches pinching or rubbing. But I have a really hard time finding them in stores lately, and they are a pain to clean. I like the air flex I bought a little while ago.


Oh boy, so maybe my issue is where I have been placing my cinch buckles.
Just when you think you kinda know what's going on......more research to do.

Thank you for sending that picture!
I can see why your airflex buckles don't interfere like mine seem to


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Deb, All!

For a long time, I used a Weaver Leather mohair cinch on both of my guys. They are nice and soft when new, but they don't clean up very well, and after several washings, they seem to lose their softness, and tend to rub. I switched to the Airflex on George last Spring, and he liked it so well that I got one for my big horse Oily as well. With probably a couple hundred trail miles between them at this point, we can cheerfully report that they are good, and that the critters don't seem to get much sweatier underneath than with the mohair. They're easy to clean, too; just hose 'em off.

Both guys use Endurance saddles with "crossfire" rigging (which tends to keep the cinch out of their armpits), and the "Roper" style Airflex "Smart" cinch. Additionally, if you are installing the Airflex in the correct direction, there is an extension of the padding that lips over the nylon webbing to cushion and protect the animals from rubbing. What's not to like? Oh, yea, the price tag; they are sorta spendy.

Steve


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I only use Mohair & Alpaca cinches because they breath well. I also prefer the wider roper cinch. I would never consider neoprene because it has a tendency to pull hair and does not breath.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Again All!

Some crossposting. Mmmmm, with the crossfire rigging, my cinch buckles are sitting about where the ones in QHriders foto are, maybe even a smidge higher. When I was using the mohair cinches, I also used fleece buckle pads (a bit of sheepskin with a leather lace to tie it to the cinch), that came from Cashel IIRC.

Steve


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

jimj911 said:


> I refuse to use neoprene, have seen MANY horses sored from improper use of these.


I used to use the rope type girth but I had a trainer once tell me they were dangerous and uncomfortable. I switched to the neoprine ones at her suggestion, now looking back... she did own a tack shop. I am short one girth for my saddles. (I have 4 western ones - hey... I'm a chick and we like our accessories)... Anyway, I've been looking at the mohair/alpaca roper ones and the wool type. What would be your suggestion to go with a ranch horse saddle?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

DebRVT said:


> This might be kind of a moot point now as I no longer have this saddle (pretty sure you helped me with that decision too) but I always felt that when I was cinching her up, that extra material might affect how she moved her elbow.
> 
> I tried this cinch on her brand new saddle today but because it was too long, couldn't get a really accurate feel for where those wider end pieces would sit in a proper length cinch.


Did you get rid of that saddle? It's so cute, I could picture it in the corner of a living room!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

DebRVT said:


> I really liked the idea and supposed comfort of the AirFlex but wasn't too excited about how the ends of the cinch widen (right near her elbows).


Personally, I don't like the Air Flex. At all. I just can't see how having all those "pressure points" bumps on a horse can be good at all. IMO.



jimj911 said:


> I refuse to use neoprene, have seen MANY horses sored from improper use of these.


I've used neoprene cinches for almost 30 years. I put a lot of miles on my horses too. Have never had a problem. 

Of course, just like anything, I realize there are some horses out there that _DO_ have a problem with neoprene. But I haven't had one that has had a problem. 




DebRVT said:


>


You think that cinch is _too long_? 

I think it's *way too SHORT*. 

Now I might ride with my cinches longer than most, but here's where I have my two horses at.

Red uses the Professionals Choice VenTech cinch. I really like it. Easy to keep clean too. 











Although my Shotgun has never had a rub by a cinch (I've owned him since he was a baby), he does tend to be a little sensitive when cinching up. I tried quite a few different cinches and settled on the Professionals Choice Shearling cinch. I still cinch him up slow, but he is the happiest in this one out of all I've tried (and of course, vetted up and down with no issues). This one takes a bit more effort to keep clean, than neoprene, but that's okay.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

as a cinch maker, cleaning mohair or alpaca cinches are a snap! Hose them down, lay them flat and let them dry. If they get really nasty, drop them in a bucket of water with a capful of woolite, dreft, or other mild detergent, agitate, rinse it really well and lay flat to dry. Always surprises me how much people are afraid of water when it comes to cleaning tack!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another Mohair roper-wide cinch fan here. I don't find them hard to keep clean - just do what @6gun Kid suggests. Not a fan a neoprene but know many people use & like them.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

george the mule said:


> Hi Deb, All!
> 
> For a long time, I used a Weaver Leather mohair cinch on both of my guys. They are nice and soft when new, but they don't clean up very well, and after several washings, they seem to lose their softness, and tend to rub. I switched to the Airflex on George last Spring, and he liked it so well that I got one for my big horse Oily as well. With probably a couple hundred trail miles between them at this point, we can cheerfully report that they are good, and that the critters don't seem to get much sweatier underneath than with the mohair. They're easy to clean, too; just hose 'em off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences. We don't do endurance trail riding or anything and I liked that the AirFlex were so easy to clean. 
There is certainly protection from rubbinh at the ends of the cinch. I just thought I had it in the right spot and didn't like how the bulky part was directly behind her elbow.
I agree they are pricey but if they last....worth it


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

farmpony84 said:


> Did you get rid of that saddle? It's so cute, I could picture it in the corner of a living room!


It was a very nice looking saddle but didn't fit her at all. I donated it to a children's riding program where a much finer horse could use it.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

beau159 said:


> Personally, I don't like the Air Flex. At all. I just can't see how having all those "pressure points" bumps on a horse can be good at all. IMO.
> 
> I've used neoprene cinches for almost 30 years. I put a lot of miles on my horses too. Have never had a problem.
> 
> ...


To be honest, my first feelings about the AirFlex were the same as yours so I did some asking around to horse people I know and everyone seemed to love them.

I was told that my cinch was too long on my new saddle yesterday by my coach. Sadly I forgot to get a picture. But since I now have some examples to go by, I will re-think this when I have the new saddle on her again this week-end.
Thanks for sending those pictures!!


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

6gun Kid said:


> as a cinch maker, cleaning mohair or alpaca cinches are a snap! Hose them down, lay them flat and let them dry. If they get really nasty, drop them in a bucket of water with a capful of woolite, dreft, or other mild detergent, agitate, rinse it really well and lay flat to dry. Always surprises me how much people are afraid of water when it comes to cleaning tack!


This is what I have been reading, that they just look harder to clean than they really are.
Do you find they stretch a lot after some use?
Also do you have a website for your cinches?


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

kewpalace said:


> Another Mohair roper-wide cinch fan here. I don't find them hard to keep clean - just do what @6gun Kid suggests. Not a fan a neoprene but know many people use & like them


Thanks for sending that awesome picture!!


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Hackamore said:


> I only use Mohair & Alpaca cinches because they breath well. I also prefer the wider roper cinch. I would never consider neoprene because it has a tendency to pull hair and does not breath.


This seems to be a pretty popular opinion.
How have you found your mohair and alpaca for stretching with use?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

DebRVT said:


> Thanks for sending that awesome picture!!


Aw, thanks!

Per your stretching question as to Mohair cinches, I have not found that mine stretch at all.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

DebRVT said:


> How have you found your mohair and alpaca for stretching with use?


The Weaver Leather ones didn't stretch much, if any.

Steve


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I’m currently using felt Weaver Smart cinches on bothhorses. At $20/each, I just replace ifthey get nasty.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

DebRVT said:


> This is what I have been reading, that they just look harder to clean than they really are.
> Do you find they stretch a lot after some use?
> Also do you have a website for your cinches?


 They will stretch when wet, but they shrink right up. In fact the final stage of making one is to soak it and stretch the snot out of it, really helps to set the knots.
No unfortunately I don't have a website, I do have this though.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/making-cinch-719705/


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

We are talking two different types of cinches here,between a straight neoprene, which I also will not use, , and the Weaver Air Flow.
I bought two neoprene cinches along time ago, and re sold them about as quick as I bought them!
I still have a mohair cinch on my western show saddle, but have the AirfFlows now on my Balance ride saddle, which I use all the time, and also on Carmen's trail saddle
I changed, because I truly found the Weaver Air flow to be superior, and I have ridden many many trail miles over the years, using mohair cinches


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

DebRVT said:


> I have just been reading about mohair and a lot of people seem to like them.
> Do you find them a pain to clean?


No. I throw them in a bucket of cold water, add some dish soap and let them sit for a few minutes, then rinse very very well and hang them to dry. They come out as soft as before. I have two so I can always have a clean one. To be perfectly honest I don't have a western saddle, so I use the mohair Montana Cincha made with english buckles for endurance saddles. They are not cheap but my horse never chafes.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Things change when you just have your saddle snug and if you're roping for a couple hours at a time after riding for a few more hours, like at a branding. We've sored horses with neoprene, mohair and other string cinches. We've stocked up on the weaver felt smart cinches over the years, because they are the only thing that seems to work for us. 

My airflex has held it's own too, I really like it. 

The thing with those straight neoprene ones is that you shouldn't be riding with them for more than an hour. They work great if I'm riding multiple horses for 20 minutes at a time and can hose it off between horses. I don't think they have much of a use beyond that.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Things change when you just have your saddle snug and if you're roping for a couple hours at a time after riding for a few more hours, like at a branding. We've sored horses with neoprene, mohair and other string cinches. We've stocked up on the weaver felt smart cinches over the years, because they are the only thing that seems to work for us.
> 
> My airflex has held it's own too, I really like it.
> 
> The thing with those straight neoprene ones is that you shouldn't be riding with them for more than an hour. They work great if I'm riding multiple horses for 20 minutes at a time and can hose it off between horses. I don't think they have much of a use beyond that.


Agree, concerning the straight neoprene, as I have already posted, and the OP was talking about an AIR flow weaver cinch, so all those going into neoprene cinches are not on topic, but just assuming they are one and the same with those straight neoprene cinches, so preaching to the choir-for me anyways!


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I used to use the rope type girth but I had a trainer once tell me they were dangerous and uncomfortable. I switched to the neoprine ones at her suggestion, now looking back... she did own a tack shop. I am short one girth for my saddles. (I have 4 western ones - hey... I'm a chick and we like our accessories)... Anyway, I've been looking at the mohair/alpaca roper ones and the wool type. What would be your suggestion to go with a ranch horse saddle?


Ive always used the mohair rope style and thats what I would recommend, have never had an issue. I try to stay away from synthetics.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jimj911 said:


> Ive always used the mohair rope style and thats what I would recommend, have never had an issue. I try to stay away from synthetics.


 I always ask people would you rather wear a t shirt or a wetsuit all day?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Again, to judge correctly, you have to have actually used Mohair, a neoprene and a Weaver Air Flow, with the oP talking about the latter
I have used all three-the straight neoprene, only once or twice, to decide there are garbage
I have though ridden many miles and trained, using first the Mohair, and then later the Weaver Air Ride. The weaver AIr ride provides Air circulation and above and beyond Mohair cinches, JMO, and that comes for using both on long mountain rides
The protection at the cinch rings, the design, all add extra comfort, without compromising on air circulation.
Why are people going back to bringing up those terrible neoprene cinches, when they are not even the subject of this thread?
How can you judge something you have never used, nor seen the actual material and design?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is what the OP is talking about:

'The AirFlex Cinch offers the ultimate in cinch design! With the perfect combination of breathability, comfort and performance, the AirFlex Cinch is constructed from white cool flex foam that will not absorb heat like traditional black neoprene. This patented, state-of-the-art performance cinch features a unique airflow channel design that helps prevent heat from being trapped and maximizes air circulation. From cutting a cow to trail riding, riders of all types will appreciate this cinch's design. Plus, this cinch is easy to clean by simply hosing off after each ride. Padded flex edges move with your horse for extra cushioning and enhanced performance. Non-rust stainless steel hardware.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Some sensitive skinned horses don't do well with Mohair but the answe to that is buy a real sheepskin cover.

Add me to the "no fan of neoprene cinches" list. I trail ride and have always preferred 27 strand roper cinches. Fortunately cotton or nylon work well on my horses.

That all said, there are different rigging positions for cinches, maybe that's the issue?

Your Complete Guide to Saddle Rigging

I once got rid of a saddle because the center fire rigging didn't work on my horse.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I use a mohair and a neoprene. I don't cinch up really tight, generally have room for a few fingers at the bottom. What I do like about the neoprene is as others have said you just squirt it off and hang it up to dry. 

I prefer a cinch to have material behind the buckles so those buckles aren't right up against the horse. Just personal preference.

I'm going to try a felt cinch, thanks for the reminder to pick one up.

I don't mean this to sound elitist or anything, but Mohair cinches are one of those things in my opinion that it doesn't hurt to research before buying. There are different blends. They might list it as Alpaca or whatever, but it could be as much as 60 or 70% rayon or some other synthetic fiber. Maybe that is technically okay, I just think it is dishonest to call something Alpaca when it is a "blend" at best. I guess in that regard you at least know what is up against your horse with a neoprene cinch.


----------



## DebRVT (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to give me your experiences and opinions!! I have decided to stay with my AirFlex but will check what length she really should have based on your help


----------

